# PCMCIA nightmare ... [SOLVED]

## BiggJ

Hey,

I am still trying to get my pcmcia working on 2.6.0-test11 ... I talked to a friend of mine and he said that I needed to install 'pcmcia-cs-tools' and 'pcmcia-cs-drivers'.

Here's what I get....

```
rossi linux # emerge pcmcia-cs-tools pcmcia-cs-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-tools-3.2.4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcmcia-cs-3.2.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-tools-3.2.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

    -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.0-test11.

The current kernel build date is Mon Dec 1 16:12:33 2003.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [n]

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [n]

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.0-test11]

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is disabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

    High memory support is disabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is disabled.

    SCSI support is enabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is enabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is disabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is enabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    PAE support is disabled.

2.5.0 and later kernels require that PCMCIA be configured in the

    kernel source tree.  To fix, reconfigure and rebuild your

    kernel with PCMCIA enabled.

Configuration failed.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-tools-3.2.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 57, Exitcode 1

!!! failed configuring

rossi linux #

```

I double checked my kernel conig and it seems right ...

```

  │ │                <*> PCMCIA/CardBus support                                      │ │

  │ │                <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                   │ │

  │ │                < >   i82092 compatible bridge support                          │ │

  │ │                < >   i82365 compatible bridge support                          │ │

  │ │                < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support                         │ │

```

Help!

--JoshLast edited by BiggJ on Wed Dec 03, 2003 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike4148

To get it working with 2.6.0-test8, I just did

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs
```

----------

## BiggJ

Interesting ... I was told that pcmcia-cs wouldn't work with 2.6, but that seems to have done it. Or atleast let me install the package. Thanks!

--J

----------

## Sharkyzz

I got the same problem with my WPC11.

With 3.2.5 the installation goes wel only after that i try 'cardctl info' or something and it says 'no pcmcia driver /proc/devices' 

When I install 3.2.4 pcmcia-cs drivers then i get same error as josh...

----------

## Sharkyzz

I get this errors:

```

root # modprobe orinoco_cs

FATAL: Error inserting orinoco_cs (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test11-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Dmesg output me this:

```

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol CardServices

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol pcmcia_unregister_driver

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol pcmcia_register_driver

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol CardServices

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol pcmcia_unregister_driver

orinoco_cs: Unknown symbol pcmcia_register_driver

```

----------

## Sharkyzz

Oke i'm a little bit further:

My lights on my PCMCIA card are blinking, but when i look a dmesg:

```

* Starting PCMCIA

cardmgr[2826]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[2826]: starting, version is 3.2.5

cardmgr[2826]: unsupported card in socket 0

cardmgr[2826]:   product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300P". "RevA"

cardmgr[2826]:   manfix: 0x0274, 0x1612 funtion 6 (network)

```

So in the 2.4 kernel i use (module) bind "orinoco_cs" in /etc/pcmcia/config but that doesn't seems to work anymore... Plz can anybody help me??

----------

## BiggJ

Which kernel are you running? 

Do you have PCMCIA set up as a module or compiled into the kernel?

--Josh

----------

## Sharkyzz

Do ya have msn or do ya stay somewhere on IRc, bacause it's very long story... if ya do give me private msg or something

Thnkz!

----------

## BiggJ

I have AIM ... I think I also have an MSN account, but I haven't signed on in forever ... um ... if you are in a specific IRC channel, I can probably sign on tomorrow and see if I can help you. I am by no means an expert though, so you may just want to take some time and put full detailed description of you issues so that the whole forum can try to help.

Ohterwise, PM me the info on the IRC server you are going to be on, alone with what channel and what uname you will be using. 

--Josh

----------

## Sharkyzz

Josh,

Can ya tell me how ya fixed it? Everything seems to be fine when use the yenta_socket (i'm not sure this is the realname... i'm @work)

In 2.4 Hi heard a beep but when i put the yenta_socket in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 i don't hear that beep. I only see two lights on my PCMCIA... when i try to load the rigt modules orinoco_cs it doesn't work... it gives a error that i will post later. 

What did ya do to make it work josh??

greets,

Sam

----------

## BiggJ

Make sure that you have "wireless-tools" and "pcmcia-cs" installed and  you have started the  /etc/init.d/pcmcia service.

Basically, once I installed those ebuilds and started that service, everything else seemed to fall into place. The most difficult part was getting pcmcia-cs to compile.

--J

----------

## Sharkyzz

Which pcmcia-cs version do ya have installed... 3.2.5 no problem at all but when i try to install 3.2.4 i get alot of errors??

thnkz

----------

## BiggJ

I acutally had my hdd die on the machine that I installed it on (a few days ago), so I can't go back and check to be sure. But, I did a default emerge of the pcmcia-cs package. However, it didn't compile the first time. I add to build the pcmcia support into my kernel (not as modules) and then emerge it like this:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" pcmcia-cs
```

That's was with kernel 2.6.0-test11

--J

----------

